# Chair For Makeup Table are made in classic style



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato, again and again, your crew still amazes me with their craftsmanship.

please tell us the "short story" of how you first got involved in woodcarving and to where you are now.

.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Yamato, again and again, your crew still amazes me with their craftsmanship.
> 
> please tell us the "short story" of how you first got involved in woodcarving and to where you are now.
> 
> .



4 years ago, I was just an apprentice, doing simple tasks. after more than 1 year I started to improve my skills and started to work harder in carpentry. Until now, I am still quite inferior to other carpenters with decades of experience.


----------

